# Best brushes and combs



## LauraLuna

What are the best types of brushes and combs for a havanese's coat?


----------



## krandall

There are a number of different options, but most of us end up with Chris Christensen combs, wood pin brushes, and (if you use them at all) metal pin brushes. One thing is for sure, the Petco/Petsmart ones, though much less expensive are not worth buying. They pull hair out, make the dog uncomfortable and make it very difficult to prevent and remove mats.


----------



## LauraLuna

Do you have a particular brand to recommend?


----------



## MarinaGirl

LauraLuna said:


> Do you have a particular brand to recommend?


The brand Karen recommended is *Chris Christensen*.
There are many threads discussing CC products and are what I use for Emmie. I love their combs, brushes, shampoo/conditioner, hairdryer, grooming bag and spray bottle...

http://www.chrissystems.com/


----------



## LauraLuna

I for some reason thought Chris Christensen was a type of brush not a brand. Oops :smile2:


----------



## KarMar

Preference really depends the user, but I've used both a CC brush and a Madan brush on both of my dogs before deciding which to purchase. To me, the Madan was head and shoulders above the CC, which bummed me out as Chris Christensen gets a lot of hype around these parts. A couple sources have also told me they've had problems with their CC pin brushes falling apart with rigorous use (ie shows most weekends). Don't know how legit that is, but every Hav person I know IRL swears by Madan. Just a thought. I've seen people on this site say their dogs dislike the Madan, but both of mine _love_ it and just veg out when I brush them. I do use the soft firmness (or maybe medium, I forget), so that could have something to do with it. I got mine from Topline Pet, and their service was amazing. The site describes exactly which firmness you want for your dog, and they send an adorable bow with the purchase.

As for combs, I do love the CC buttercombs. I haven't splurged on one just yet because I am very happy with my comb (bought it at a show and have no clue what the brand is), but I can see myself buying one in the future. I would go buttercomb or a greyhound comb. Both are pricey, but they are so worth it.

Also make sure you buy a high quality, soft slicker brush. They work wonders on mats and don't destroy the coat as much as a mat rake would.


----------



## Molly120213

I would suggest having a smaller size comb and brush at first when puppy is small. A lot of the buttercombs and some brushes are just too big to use on a little one when they first come home.


----------



## krandall

LauraLuna said:


> Do you have a particular brand to recommend?


I just did.  Chris Christensen.


----------



## krandall

KarMar said:


> Preference really depends the user, but I've used both a CC brush and a Madan brush on both of my dogs before deciding which to purchase. To me, the Madan was head and shoulders above the CC, which bummed me out as Chris Christensen gets a lot of hype around these parts. A couple sources have also told me they've had problems with their CC pin brushes falling apart with rigorous use (ie shows most weekends). Don't know how legit that is, but every Hav person I know IRL swears by Madan. Just a thought. I've seen people on this site say their dogs dislike the Madan, but both of mine _love_ it and just veg out when I brush them. I do use the soft firmness (or maybe medium, I forget), so that could have something to do with it. I got mine from Topline Pet, and their service was amazing. The site describes exactly which firmness you want for your dog, and they send an adorable bow with the purchase.
> 
> As for combs, I do love the CC buttercombs. I haven't splurged on one just yet because I am very happy with my comb (bought it at a show and have no clue what the brand is), but I can see myself buying one in the future. I would go buttercomb or a greyhound comb. Both are pricey, but they are so worth it.
> 
> Also make sure you buy a high quality, soft slicker brush. They work wonders on mats and don't destroy the coat as much as a mat rake would.


My dogs are ones that hate the MADAN brushes. (although, honestly, mine all like wood pin brushes better than metal pins anyway, and NO pin brush is very good for grooming a Hav in full coat... Just for fluffing and drying) They squirm and try to get away when I use one on them! I like CC combs better than Greyhound combs too.

My favorite slicker is a Les Pooches, but they are VERY expen$ive. Amazon has one that looks like the Les Pooches, and even has the same colors/hardesses, for a LOT less money. I keep meaning to give one of those a try.


----------



## Pucks104

I have a Greyhound (brand)comb and several CC combs and Leo and Rexy are much more tolerant of combing when I use the CC combs. I also use a CC wooden pin brush primarily when I am drying them after a bath. The CC face/feet comb is small and works well while puppies have an immature coat. You'll likely appreciate the Buttercomb once the coat gets longer if you choose to grow the coat out.


----------



## articshark

I just received the small little face comb from CC this week. And all I can say is... where have you been all my life? Seriously, I think Java gets the dirtiest around her snout. This little comb is a lifesaver for getting out all the gunk and tangles. Perfect for her little face.


----------



## PaulineMi

I have the little CC face buttercomb and love it. We spend a lot of time in our downstairs family room so I picked up a less expensive, similar spare small comb to have on hand. I like to comb Lola on the rare times she plays lap dog. I have found out that there is really a difference between the CC comb and what seemed to be a good slightly lower priced one. I received my back up CC buttercomb in the mail today.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I'm going to have to get the face comb. I have the 005 buttercomb and find it too big and somewhat awkward.


----------



## Cassandra

I found the 005 buttercomb which is 7 1/2 inches too big for me as well. I got the "ring" 00R shorty which like the face comb is only 5 inches, and has teeth set pretty much like the 005, and find it easier to hold and use.

Buttercombs so much easier to use as the steel is cut somehow so that it seems to slide thru the hair.


----------



## Eveningpiper

I bought an inexpensive coloured comb to use just in the sanitary area. The colour reminds me to keep it separate from a face comb.


----------



## Zoe093014

Can anyone recommend shears that are small and safe but sharp enough, especially around the face area?


----------



## krandall

Zoe093014 said:


> Can anyone recommend shears that are small and safe but sharp enough, especially around the face area?


Except for my curved shears, which were expensive, and purchased at a dog show, I buy my shears at Sally's Beauty. They are VERY sharp, and inexpensive. They are cheap enough that I never even bother getting them sharpened. When they are no longer as sharp as I like (which can take 5 years of occasional use on a single pet dog!) I simply replace them.

As far as "safe" is concerned, that is a relative term. You can certainly buy short shears at Sally's. (or anywhere they sell grooming or hair cutting shears) But any shears that are sharp enough to cut hair well will also cut skin like a razor. In the beginning, when I was learning to groom Kodi, I was SO afraid of cutting him that I was super cautious to keep the blades away from his skin. ...Then I looked down and there was blood everywhere. In my attempt to always keep my fingers between his skin and the blades, I had sliced myself quite badly! The shears are so sharp I never even felt it! 

Just go slow and be careful, and watch out for yourself as well as the dog, and you'll learn how to handle them. I don't trim facial hair at all on my two with full coats. When trimming Pixel's face, I keep the flat part of the blade near her face and make sure the points are well away from her eyes, just in case she squirms.


----------



## Cassandra

I bought a pair of scissors on amazon designed for dogs that have tips that are rounded off so no danger of accidently stabbing dog that suddenly moves. They are not especially sharp and I only use them for clipping off a mat of hair that I can't comb out or don't want to try to comb out so if you are doing serious trimming, these aren't the right ones for you, but handy and safe for this purpose. They are quite small also..maybe 5 inches so easy to use. Amazon also had longer ones they called dog shears rather than scissors


----------



## SPLAbby

*Safari Mat Remover for Dogs*


Stainless steel
 Removes mats
 Quality Guaranteed
 Designed to easily remove mats and tangles from a variety of coat types
 Grooming and de-matting your dog is easy with our dog mat remover
 Suitable for use on all breeds, especially those with long or coarse coats
 Curved edges for safety

 Right or left handed use
 Recommended by professional groomers
 Always comb in the direction of the hair growth

New discovery! We love it. It works much better than a comb. I got mine at an independent pet store. They are at Amazon and some other places online.

There are many versions and designs of them.

You don't comb up or across. You grab hold of the lump at the bottom to hold hair firm so it doesn't pull. You simply flip up at the top of the lump, like you were teasing your hair or using a pick on it. It almost acts like a human's hair thinner.

It will cut off (tear) small amounts of hair at the top, furthest from the skin. This is a small price to pay for avoiding a shave. And if you do it just before grooming, the groomer will be cutting off the ends anyway.

There is a little more expensive one one is described as:
Pet Dematting Comb Professional Grooming Rake Dog Grooming Comb with 2 Sided No-scratch Round Teeth for Cats & Dogs- Removes Loose Undercoat, Mats and Tangled Hair


----------



## Zoe093014

Thanks! I can't get an appointment with our groomer and Zoe is a matted mess! I thought I had been keeping up with the combing and it seemed to just happen out of nowhere! I don't think I can escape another shaving this time but maybe if I catch it early enough in the future.


----------



## krandall

SPLAbby said:


> *Safari Mat Remover for Dogs*
> 
> 
> Stainless steel
> Removes mats
> Quality Guaranteed
> Designed to easily remove mats and tangles from a variety of coat types
> Grooming and de-matting your dog is easy with our dog mat remover
> Suitable for use on all breeds, especially those with long or coarse coats
> Curved edges for safety
> 
> Right or left handed use
> Recommended by professional groomers
> Always comb in the direction of the hair growth
> 
> New discovery! We love it. It works much better than a comb. I got mine at an independent pet store. They are at Amazon and some other places online.
> 
> There are many versions and designs of them.
> 
> You don't comb up or across. You grab hold of the lump at the bottom to hold hair firm so it doesn't pull. You simply flip up at the top of the lump, like you were teasing your hair or using a pick on it. It almost acts like a human's hair thinner.
> 
> It will cut off (tear) small amounts of hair at the top, furthest from the skin. This is a small price to pay for avoiding a shave. And if you do it just before grooming, the groomer will be cutting off the ends anyway.
> 
> There is a little more expensive one one is described as:
> Pet Dematting Comb Professional Grooming Rake Dog Grooming Comb with 2 Sided No-scratch Round Teeth for Cats & Dogs- Removes Loose Undercoat, Mats and Tangled Hair


These actually take out a LOT of hair. They are certainly better than just hacking out a mat with scissors, but should only be used as a tool of last resort.

It's REALLY, really better to bathe more often, use a good conditioner, and groom to the skin daily. More than once a day if the pup is blowing coat and you care about a long coat.

If the dog is in a puppy cut, (or whatever other than long cut you choose) baths are even easier, and will save you SO much hair. With a short coat, you can even get away with just the bath, condition, towel dry, and skip blow drying entirely.


----------



## SPLAbby

krandall said:


> These actually take out a LOT of hair. They are certainly better than just hacking out a mat with scissors, but should only be used as a tool of last resort.
> 
> It's REALLY, really better to bathe more often, use a good conditioner, and groom to the skin daily. More than once a day if the pup is blowing coat and you care about a long coat.
> 
> If the dog is in a puppy cut, (or whatever other than long cut you choose) baths are even easier, and will save you SO much hair. With a short coat, you can even get away with just the bath, condition, towel dry, and skip blow drying entirely.


I am confused. Am I supposed the bathe a 14 pound doggie every day?


----------



## LauraLuna

I recently got CC butter comb fine and course in one and wooden pin brush and I am very pleased with them. I am going to get the CC fine tail butter comb and small slicker brush.


----------



## krandall

SPLAbby said:


> I am confused. Am I supposed the bathe a 14 pound doggie every day?


No. But if matting is an issue, and you want a long (or longer) coat, they MUST be combed to the skin daily to keep the mats under control. If that's not enough, they need to be bathed more frequently. I find that for Kodi every week to 10 days is enough now that his coat is fully mature. I can push it to two weeks if I really have to. When he was adolescent, and blowing coat, I did have to bathe him every 4-5 days, and he's 17 lbs. The weight really doesn't make any difference. 

If I wasn't willing to do the work above, and had to use a demoting blade more than once in a GREAT while, I would just have the dog cut into a shorter clip. I'm sure he'd look better and it would be easier on everyone. There's no shame in a puppy cut!


----------



## Heather's

I love the CC Buttercombs. I really like how it slides through the coat. I also use the Oscar Frank Universal slicker everyday before the buttercomb. I know others may not use slickers, but I would be lost without it. It really help breaking up anything that could become a mat. The slicker is great for a once over when Scout and Truffles come home from the park. I recently purchased the CC wooden pin brush recommend here and love it. I have a CC metal pin brush which got when Scout was a puppy, but never used it. I think they are more for fluffing touch-ups.


----------



## SPLAbby

krandall said:


> No. But if matting is an issue, and you want a long (or longer) coat, they MUST be combed to the skin daily to keep the mats under control. If that's not enough, they need to be bathed more frequently. I find that for Kodi every week to 10 days is enough now that his coat is fully mature. I can push it to two weeks if I really have to. When he was adolescent, and blowing coat, I did have to bathe him every 4-5 days, and he's 17 lbs. The weight really doesn't make any difference.
> 
> If I wasn't willing to do the work above, and had to use a demoting blade more than once in a GREAT while, I would just have the dog cut into a shorter clip. I'm sure he'd look better and it would be easier on everyone. There's no shame in a puppy cut!


Thank you. He looks so accidentally adorable right now. The hair on his chstk is real puffy like a lion. We have trimmed some hair off his behind and his legs, which makes the chest all the more prominent. It would remind you of a large poodle cut, but really looks like a lion to us. Thanks again. As they said in The Wizard of Oz, snip snip here, snip snip there... in the merry ol' land of Oz. You can even dye my eyes to match my gown? It was so far ahead of its time. How do we remember these silly things. LOL


----------



## Lisa T.

Do you have any current pictures of Benjy?


----------



## Lisa T.

I use the CC butter comb and the CC wooden pin brush on Rudy. I comb him to the skin every day. He gets a bath about every 2 weeks and goes to a groomer every 8 weeks. He's 13 months old and we have not had any major issues with his coat. I keep him in a "long puppy cut". He gets some mats, but I comb him everyday and catch the mats when they are new. We didn't go through the blowing coat phase. Maybe we didn't notice it since he's kept in a puppy cut and combed to the skin everyday. I bought the CC combs and the CC brush before Rudy came home. His breeder told me to start getting him use to the comb and brush right away even though he really didn't need to be combed every day when they are so young. Since I have been combing and brushing him everyday since we got him, he's used to the routine.😊


----------



## PaulineMi

What size wooden pin brush do you use? I'm wondering if the wood pins would be easier on the more sensitive rear end? Do they penetrate the coat to the skin?


----------



## Pucks104

PaulineMi said:


> What size wooden pin brush do you use? I'm wondering if the wood pins would be easier on the more sensitive rear end? Do they penetrate the coat to the skin?


I use my CC wooden pin brush to dry Leo and Rex after their bath. I wouldn't want to rely on it as my primary grooming tool. I think a comb (CC Buttercomb, CC Face/Feet comb, CC tail comb, and CC cat carding comb are the tools I use on them for everyday, down to the skin combing. I think the brush would skim over the surface of the coat as most brushes do.


----------



## Hanna

Hope you have a good idea now about what you need for your doggy


----------

